# Juliet's Babies



## HedgiesJuliet+Jasper (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi all, I thought I would share a picture of Juliet's 3 beautiful babies. 1 boy 2 girls.


----------



## HedgiesJuliet+Jasper (Jan 2, 2015)

Sorry for some reason I cant post more than one


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They're adorable!  I've been wondering how Juliet and her babies were doing, I'm glad to see an update!


----------



## HedgiesJuliet+Jasper (Jan 2, 2015)

They are 3 weeks now! I have decided to keep one haha


----------

